
Show HN: Chatible - Anonymously Chat with Random People in Facebook Messenger - zaytoun
https://facebook.com/chatible
======
zaytoun
Hey HN, Chatible is a side project I've been working on that pairs you with
random people in the world to chat with right in Facebook Messenger. Check it
out! I'd love any feedback.

~~~
cdbattags
Hello! I've been using this for a little while today and I'd love some insight
in the process for developing using the Messenger api! Any tips and where to
start? How limited is this right now?

~~~
zaytoun
Hey,

Sorry, I saw your comment just now! The Messenger API is actually quite simple
to use, check out their platform documentation which is really thorough. Yes,
it's still in beta, but the Platform team has been working really hard to
improve it.

